# Outspoken INFP?



## Urtehnoes (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey guys. So I tested a year or so ago, and none of the types had been feeling right, so I kept on changing. However, I did test as an INFP for a bit. Here's the the thing, everyone said I was too outspoken. 


For example, when I'm around people I'm very jovial, and excited and friendly/happy. They all said that's actually ENFP, instead of INFP. But I'm not an extrovert, because I get very tired around people, and I use up all my energy very quickly. Thus I have to go back to my room to re-energize.


I also have an issue with using sarcasm...



That being said, do you guys know of INFPs that can be very loud/outspoken?



Thanks


----------



## Rez (Nov 6, 2009)

there are many

especially that stand up for their own causes and/or moral beliefs

like moi!


----------



## PrinceinExile (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm pretty much the same way, except I use sarcasm very liberally.


----------

